# My Nose Ring



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2018)

When I have a piece of wood that looks similar to* this* piece, it's kinda tuff to mount it securely. 

 

 





You already know about my Chuck Plate. It will be seen later. But this next picture is one of the 17 live centers I made.





Next is a couple pictures of the Nose Ring. It's not totally mounted just to show how easy it is to mount only on the live centers I made. To my knowledge, there is nothing like this anywhere but here.


 




It is now secure on the live center nose. Secure means that it is up against the stop on the live center nose. The fit is pretty close to tolerence where it's stable, but can be pulled off without issue when not needed. 

 




The piece pictured at the start of this thread is now mounted. I'm a long time away from turning it, so it's probably not mounted the way it will be when I'm ready to turn it. The mounting pictured with both the Nose Ring and Chuck Plate will positively keep this piece between centers with at least 99.5% success rate of roughing and establishing the tenon or even the dreaded recess. Of course, some of the screws aren't doing anything. This is just a demo picture, so I didn't mount it to turn, just to show what can be done. In order to get more screw contact at the Chuck Plate, I would rotate it until I get at least 4 screws making contact. Picture is for effect only.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2018)

With the Nose Ring and Chuck Plate in combination, it's pretty safe to say you will be able to make your tenon and rough the OD of your form without fear of losing something this gnarly Oak Burl root. 

 

 Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for the  now I need a nose ring

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 11, 2018)

This looks much sturdier than using wood plates with long screws. I sure hope you can get a video when you start turning that burl. This would be a fun process to watch from a safe distance.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 12, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> This looks much sturdier than using wood plates with long screws. I sure hope you can get a video when you start turning that burl. This would be a fun process to watch from a safe distance.



Karl, that piece has already been between centers and rough turned to about 7+" OD. It is destined to be cast with Alumilite. If you noticed, 2 of the pictures show some clean wood. I got lazy, and haven't made the mold yet. It also got too hot here in Tucson to do any castings without having air conditioning to keep things a little cooler than normal. Winter is approaching, as we are staying near 80 degrees lately, it's now time to start casting weather........................ Jerry (in Tucson


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 12, 2018)

So the Nose Ring is to make sure things don't get Buggered Up by flying off the lathe?


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 12, 2018)

Got any current pics after it was turned between centers, and will you stabilize it before casting with Alumilite? Just getting ideas for a turning a root burl that I bought at a recent estate sale.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 12, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Got any current pics after it was turned between centers, and will you stabilize it before casting with Alumilite? Just getting ideas for a turning a root burl that I bought at a recent estate sale.



Karl, it was just rough turned so I could fit it into a jig made to barely fit into my pressure pot. Most of the voids you see are going to be filled with small broken burl pieces to displace some of the resin. The mold has been started. It's 12 pieces of 3/4" MDF rings about 8 3/4" od, with a 7 1/2" ID. They get glued together, inside painted with possibly lacquer to seal the inside to avoid resin creep, and then the piece is inserted into the mold with just a toothpick clearance around it to allow the resin to perc down to the bottom and hopefully fill all voids.


Mike Mills said:


> So the Nose Ring is to make sure things don't get Buggered Up by flying off the lathe?




Did you think you think it was something Lou would put in his nose because he could??  Hey Lou, it weighs 492 grams. I think you might lose a tooth or two if you were to shake your head. ha ha (emoji's won't come up). So, when do you want it??? What does your live center look like?? Post a picture.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Damn toolmakers and their new gotta have gizmos anyhow! HuhLou??!! 
I haven't used the last $300 worth of gizmos I bought yet, and he's coming out with new stuff I need! 

 


Cool addition to the arsenal Jerry, what kind of live center do we need to make it work?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 14, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Damn toolmakers and their new gotta have gizmos anyhow! HuhLou??!!
> I haven't used the last $300 worth of gizmos I bought yet, and he's coming out with new stuff I need!
> 
> 
> ...




Let me know what your live center is, and I'll see if I can make you one. Send a picture, or a make and model number. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 15, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> *Let me know what your live center is, and I'll see if I can make you one. Send a picture, or a make and model number.* ........... Jerry (in Tucson)





Rocky, talk to me, Honey!! Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 15, 2018)

Up date......... Two days ago, I decided I would turn a gg-gnarly piece of Mesquite root, with a little burl, using both the Chuck plate and Nose Ring to secure it between centers. Well, after about 10 minutes of turning, it broke away from the Chuck Plate. It's the first piece I lost using it (CP) without something like a creepy tailstock being the culprit. This particular mount at the Chuck Plate only had 4 screws making contact, with only 2 actually driven into the wood. One actually split off the piece of wood it was contacting, which left the other with the burden of staying between centers. The other 2 screws were just rubbing up against the same 34 degree angle in the wood. When it broke, it was heavy enough to drop between the tool rest, Chuck plate and Nose Ring. It locked up my spindle, and was at a dead stop growling at me. It's on video, and will download it to youtube later in the week. Computer was in the shop during the mishap, so couldn't do it with my small laptop. It's interesting. 

Anyway, I did a "Take 2",and took the piece to the bandsaw and trimmed the bottom from being a natural bottom to a sawed bottom. It still had about a 75-80 degree angle where the Nose Ring mated. This time the Chuck Plate only had 3 screws making better contact than the first mount. I actually made an Ogee shape on the outside with at least 30% being a natural side. Made the tenon, and reversed it for hogging out the bottom. Everything worked out real well, but since I had the natural side in the piece, some of the other turned edge was quite thick. After some thought, probable about 1 second, (just kidding), I figured I would go back to the OD. I had the thickness at the rim just about 3/8" think, but had a beautiful void that ended with a thickness of over 3/4" thick. 

That was butte ugly, so in my infinite wisdom, I pursued thinness. We've all been there. Of course, it broke, and took some other edge with it. End of that turning... I'll post the video this week. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Depends totally upon which one you want to work with...

Typical 60o live center tailstock. 0.8665" outside diameter on the live part of it, 1 .25" or so point to the collar. Problem there is however, that the collar ain't live, so your piece would have to taper to match and stop the slide on piece from sliding back into the dead stationary collar.






*HOWEVER... *And, that's a big however. We have other options that I believe might be found more suitable. 




 


Personally, I would prefer option HOWEVER, but I got to run back out to the shop to measure OD of the fixed collar so we can set the screws outside of it or well forward of it. And, I have to see what is available there for unscrewing it, so after launching large chunks of stock into the lathe bed and locking the lathe up at mach II turning speeds, therein seating the Nose Ring on the 1" x 8TPI mount, I might be able to unmount it with somethin other than C4!


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 15, 2018)

@Nubsnstubs ...I will send pics when I get back in the shop.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2018)

OK... It comes with a wrench! No C4 necessary. 

Critical measurements.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 15, 2018)

Rocky, either one would work. I've been thinking about a threaded ring for awhile now, but didn't know that different live centers have different sized threads. 3/4 -10 tpi for several others, but 1-8 tpi. Any 60 degree cone point is very simple as all you need to do is machine a 30 degree hole into a piece of steel, drill and tap a few holes, and you've got your own Nose Ring............. I need at least till 11-8 to get them done. Gotta make a buck or two between now and then. 

How do you get the degree symbol?? I used to hold Alt and type 0176. With the new computer with windows 10, it won't happen .................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Php code for superscript - [sup..]o[/sup..] 
Php code for subscript - [sub..]o[/sub..]

Simply remove the periods inside the brackets in that code, installed them so it wouldn't work and look like


Php code for superscript - 99o 
Php code for subscript - 99o


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2018)

I'd prefer the threaded collar if the 1x8 thread isn't too difficult Jerry. One less thing to worry about ducking if/when things launch. 

I'm with you, don't know why they can't standardize things. My old Grizzly runs a 1" x 12 TPI on the spindle, these day's 1" x 8 is the norm. Had to buy an adapter for a chuck or something. Picked up the 10x 18 Harbor Freight Benchtop, and that one is 1" x 8 spindle, so I try and stick with the 1" x 8 on all attachments I purchase, and the next lathe I buy WILL BE a 1" x 8 TPI spindle. 

It would be so much simpler if they would run with an industry standard.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 16, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I'd prefer the threaded collar if the 1x8 thread isn't too difficult Jerry. One less thing to worry about ducking if/when things launch.
> 
> I'm with you, don't know why they can't standardize things. My old Grizzly runs a 1" x 12 TPI on the spindle, these day's 1" x 8 is the norm. Had to buy an adapter for a chuck or something. Picked up the 10x 18 Harbor Freight Benchtop, and that one is 1" x 8 spindle, so I try and stick with the 1" x 8 on all attachments I purchase, and the next lathe I buy WILL BE a 1" x 8 TPI spindle.
> 
> It would be so much simpler if they would run with an industry standard.



Going with a 1-8 TPI would also work on the spindle if you were so inclined to use it that way instead of using the chuck and Chuck Plate. But, removing the chuck to rough something would negate the need for a Chuck Plate. I personally dislike removing my chucks from the lathe because I'm a "butterfingers", even though some are missing.

I committed to do some real work this week, and need to finish a couple Steady Rests I'm working on early next week. Then I'll be able to make one for you, and will also make up a couple with the cone center. They will work as good as any because it's just like a MT. It won't be tight like the MT and as long as you have good tailstock pressure, it will be as stable, I hope.

My biggest problem with needing others to give me Live Center sizes, is all the LC's I have were made by me, and feature the nose that you see in the pictures above. ..............Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Yep... had contemplated use on spindle for smaller bowls as well.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 16, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yep... had contemplated use in spindle for smaller bowls as well.


Ok, will have it done by 11-8........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2018)

That works for me!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 17, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> OK... It comes with a wrench! No C4 necessary.
> 
> Critical measurements.
> 
> View attachment 154222



You show 1 1/2" OD on the chuck butte. I think I can put 1" wrench flats on the Nose Ring. It should work if I'm as good as I think I am. Bold statement there, Buddy.

If you happen to have a 1" open end wrench lying about, take it to your lathe with a 1" spindle and see if it fits on the threads. ........ . ......... Jerry ....... (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Not at the house, but I'm going to guess that a 1" wrench looks to be about a quarter inch off the circumference on either side.

I'll check this evening when I get to the house.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 17, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Not at the house, but I'm going to guess that a 1" wrench looks to be about a quarter inch off the circumference on either side.
> 
> I'll check this evening when I get to the house.



Rocky, I'm talking using a 1" wrench on a 1" spindle to see if it will slip over the spindle. If it's snug, I need to know. If it slides over it without any interference, we're good to go. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2018)

OK... Tapered thread of course, little loose on the end where I apparently measured previously and came up with the .92whatever. 

Up against the jam plate, it's snug, no play, but not tight. Slides right over threads without interference, but there is NO wiggle room. Craftsman wrench, free of rust, dirt, or grease. Caliper says 1.013 laying flat against the plate. 

And, I'm not sure what that mickey mouse spanner wrench they sent with the adapter is, but it's way bigger than 1". 

You're s'posed to be working for a living, not monkeying around with this thing right now anyhow!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 18, 2018)

Rocky, I'm psyching myself into getting prepared for when I get over to the machine shop to do this. Since you're gonna need some way of removing the Nose Ring off the live center, I'll put the wrench flats on it at 1". You will probably need to find a wrench that is no more that 1/4" thick to have clearance between the NR flats and the butte on the live center to be able to remove it. I believe the Oneway live center with the 3/4-10 tpi nose has a hole through the MT to insert a rod into to lock the "live center" to be able to remove whatever attachment was put onto the center. 

There are two types of live centers. One is called a "Revolving Head" live center. The bearings are inserted into the head, and that in turn is mounted onto Morse Taper arbor. The whole head revolves/rotates. The other live center is the "Shell or Body" type with MT machined as one piece. The bearings are mounted into the Shell/Body and then the actual "Live Center" is inserted (the nose), causing only the center to rotate. I was schooled by Ritten Industries when I first invented my Live Center Steady and looking for a manufacturer. I actually felt chastised for not knowing the difference. .................. Jerry(in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 18, 2018)

I'll see what I can find for wrench, may have something laying around, if not I'll manufacturer something.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 18, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I'll see what I can find for wrench, may have something laying around, if not I'll manufacturer something.


Rocky, while you're looking for that wrench, what size tenon do you use most of the time? For smaller pieces under 10", all my tenons are made at 2 1/4". My Nose Ring is at 2 1/4" OD, so I use that as my guide for the tenon size. .............Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2018)

All of my bowls are made 2 1/4" !! I'm tooling up for bigger bowls!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 19, 2018)

That last picture is the kind of things the Chuck Plate and Nose Ring was designed for. You have one tool already, and the other will be made pretty soon. I hope to see some larger stuff in the future............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Want to say I turned that between spur and live center. Turned it to virtually nothing under the live center, cut it off an polished it up.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 23, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Nubsnstubs ...I will send pics when I get back in the shop.




Lou, you back yet?? It's been awhile....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 23, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Lou, you back yet?? It's been awhile....... Jerry (in Tucson)



Yes...doing what I do best, procrastinating! Try and get it tomorrow. Surgery on Thursday.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 23, 2018)

Dang it Lou! Can't you find anything better to do than go under the knife? Good luck with it. Wish you well and quick recovery. Hope it works!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 24, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh hopefully the last one for awhile...sucks to get


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Best of luck on this one, and best wishes for a speedy recovery Lou!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 24, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Yes...doing what I do best, procrastinating! Try and get it tomorrow. Surgery on Thursday.




Crap, Lou. Didn't know. Hope it goes well. I'll look for the video we did at your place earlier this year, and it should show me your live center. I'll just go from there. Don't do anything that's gonna hurt yourself.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 24, 2018)

@Nubsnstubs this what I have.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 24, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Nubsnstubs this what I have.
> 
> View attachment 154627
> 
> View attachment 154626




I'll go with the cone. I don't need size or anything like that. 60 degrees is 60 degrees, no matter where you are on this planet............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Depends on whether it's Fahrenheit or Centigrade!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 25, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Depends on whether it's Fahrenheit or Centigrade!


Ok, Rocky. Those 60 degrees refer to Angels. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 25, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok, Rocky. Those 60 degrees refer to Angels. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)





Schroedc said:


> I have some cherry that big, was cut about 6-8 years ago, Not a ton of figure but solid. No idea how dry on the inside but probably around 12% (EMC around here for air dried stuff) I'll see if I can dig it out later tonight.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 25, 2018)

Lou, I had a bet with Deb that you would be the first to respond to my "Angels" comment. She was right...... Butte, you already know that I didn't make a typo. Hence, the cap on angels.


"""I have some cherry that big, was cut about 6-8 years ago, Not a ton of figure but solid. No idea how dry on the inside but probably around 12% (EMC around here for air dried stuff) I'll see if I can dig it out later tonight.""""

Where in hail did that above quote come from??????? .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 25, 2018)

@Nubsnstubs I have no “earthly” idea where it came from  I did undergo anesthesia and high doses of pain meds today

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 26, 2018)

Lou, got your Nose Ring made. It's actually the first one I ever made and this morning I had time to converted it to fit your live center with the large cone. You need to use it with several natural bottom pieces to determine if it needs modification. But, a problem is, you just had surgery. When are you going to be fit to return back to turning?............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 26, 2018)

@Nubsnstubs im hoping within 6 weeks.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 31, 2018)

Bad news, Lou. Upon further investigation after modifying the first Nose Ring ever made, it won't work with the large cone live center you have. I, Jerry Marcantel, inventor and Patent holder of a live center, went to Woodcraft in Tucson, and actually purchased a large cone nose live center. The modified Nose Ring works like it's supposed to, but it's a pain to keep on the 60 degree angle of the LC when trying to mount a piece. I will need the dimension of the od on your other live center nose. . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 1, 2018)

Ok...I’ll get on it as quickly as the last time  Thanks for your efforts


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 10, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok, *will have it done by 11-8*........... Jerry (in Tucson)




Rocky, I made my deadline in bold above, but got way too busy to send it out. It looks like a 2 1/4" faceplate, with 1 5/16 wrench flats. After tapping the center hole, I couldn't chamfer the front side of the hole. Install it on your spindle, and break the edge. I'll get it sent out Monday-Tuesday from California. Leaving today, and will be there for 10 days..... PM your address, or will your honey bottle address work?? Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 10, 2018)

One on the Honey Jar will work Jerry, addressed to my attention so the old man doesn't scratch his head wondering what he's ordered. Send me a bill!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 11, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> One on the Honey Jar will work Jerry, addressed to my attention so the old man doesn't scratch his head wondering what he's ordered. Send me a bill!!


Opps, I forgot to bring your honey with me, so you’ll have to send me your address. Boy, CRS is settling in pretty good and starting to take a toll........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Nov 25, 2018)

Jerry also forgot to mention that I had him occupied for 3 days checking his gear out and using his lathe. This has to be one of the best bit's of gear I have ever seen and I can't wait to try it out here in Aus.
Rgds,
Crocy.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah, but that was two weeks ago!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 25, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, but that was two weeks ago!



Well Rocky, you knew I was going to go to SoCal to do some work for my sis and mail out your nose Ring/Face plate from there. As it turned out, she was a real slave driver. I never had the time nor chance to find a post office. When I sneaked out of her place on Thanksgiving morning at 4am, I headed up to Prescott, Arizona, for the yearly Thanksgiving visit with friends. 
While there, I stumbled onto a revelation on the NR/FP. I'm gonna do a slight mod tomorrow at my friends machine shop. Since I'm back home with no slave driver around, I'll get it in the mail Wednesday................ I promise............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 25, 2018)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> Jerry also forgot to mention that I had him occupied for 3 days checking his gear out and using his lathe. This has to be one of the best bit's of gear I have ever seen and I can't wait to try it out here in Aus.
> Rgds,
> Crocy.




Too bad I will never see you again, Croc. Several days of visiting, and he did a lot of work with me collecting stuff. We even got a truck load of Texas Ebony upwards of 12" od. Can't wait to turn some. Stay in touch, Richard.

Ask him about my driving..................... Jerry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Uhmmm... I know the feeling all to well. Have a couple packages I was supposed to get together and ship last week, and I haven't got there either.

-- Brother in law and sister in law came in Monday night.
-- Daughter and family arrived Tuesday night.
-- Wednesday was a wreck, couldn't sleep Wednesday night.
-- Up 2 1/2 hours after I laid down Thursday morning to get the Turkey going, Thanksgiving here, Thanksgiving at the folks house.
-- Friday the kids came down for a little bit, then we all headed up to the Okefenokee Swamp Park at Waycross. Did everything but the boat tour! Came home to Birthday Cake for the oldest granddaughter at my folks house, too much sugar in all the icing they fed me on an empty stomach, was up half the damn night again.
-- Up at 6:30 to have breakfast with the kids and see them off. Told the son-in-law if he'd come see me during the summer, I promised we'd do nothing but sit beside the pool and drink beer for the entire flippin week!! He laughed, said that sounded like a plan to him! Brought the wife back to the house, filled my Tea glass up and headed to wood carving class. Done there at 12:30 got home around 1 grabbed a sammich, went and pulled cards in the game cameras, checked pictures, tried to catch up on e-mails, WB posts, and what not. Women decided we needed to go to town for supper, grabbed a shower, back to town, ate too much, came home, finished checking e-mail and all else, crashed about 2, still trying to figure out who set my damn alarm for 6:30 this morning but it went off! 
-- Have not been even a little bit ambitious today!

I'll almost be happy to go back to work tomorrow so I can rest up a little!

Take your time!!


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2018)

@Crocy in Aus. -- What are we supposed to ask about Jerry's driving for?


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Dec 1, 2018)

Well @rocky1 , contrary to what Jerry said about not seeing me again, I did say this was my last solo trip to the US, but when I got home and recovered from the jetlag, the daughter said that she would like to do some treks in Colorado, so I may be back again. As for his driving, no comment.
Well Jerry very kindly gave me a lot of gear to bring home including a chuck plate and a nose ring. I declined the nose ring as it would not suit my live centre. So here is my copy of Jerry's nose ring, with his permission and acknowledging his design. I use a Nova multi tip live centre and I have to state that this is a real nice bit of kit, even though it's made by K1W1's. The centre has a No2 Morse taper in it and each different tip just knocks out. So I turned this attachment out of a billet of 1045 medium tensile steel and also added a threaded hole through the centre as well. So I now have his complete system ready to go, just gotta find a real ugly piece of wood.
Rgds,
Crocy in Aus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks, Crocy Richard, you survived my driving and didn't spill the beans on that experience. I suppose anyone else that will ever ride with me will have to draw their own conclusion. 
Colorado is a long ways from me, but not near as far as Townsville even though the trips take about the same amount of travel time. It really was a pleasure to have you visit, Twice. 

Folks, I didn't say or post any pictures of what Richard brought me. There were 170 pen blanks from 17 varieties of Aussie woods. I don't do pens, but did keep one each of the 17 blanks for give aways. The rest I took to Randy at Woodcraft to see if there was any interest in them from the local turners. I also got a bunch of Mill sized blanks from a couple species of oaks, and then some maple. No pictures yet, but the woods are outstanding. there were also 2 bowl blanks that I might try to get 4 plates from. I'll know in a couple months.

I have a live center similar to yours, but never thought of making a nose like what you did. Now, I'm going on a mission to make one. Have you started a clamp like what is on my Steady Rest and Hollower? 

Rocky, I did finish your Nose early last week, but a couple other missions got in my way of getting it in the mail. Tomorrow, I'm off to the post office to mail out not only your Nose, but a couple other packages. It's in the mail. You heard that before, Huh?? I'll post a picture later today. When I went back to make a square nut instead of a couple of wrench flats, it didn't sit very square in the vise, so there are some ugly mill marks. You will need a 1 1/4" wrench or a large crescent wrench to remove it from whatever you attach it to. It looks like a tiny faceplate.........Jerry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 2, 2018)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> I use a Nova multi tip live centre and I have to state that this is a real nice bit of kit, even though it's made by K1W1's. The centre has a No2 Morse taper in it and each different tip just knocks out.


Not wishing to hijack your thread (but I'm going to ) I've got the same Nova live centre system, but I've never seen a Stebb drive push-in unit for it. Is this part of the standard kit now?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Not a problem Jerry...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 2, 2018)

duncsuss said:


> *Not wishing to hijack your thread (but I'm going to* ) I've got the same Nova live centre system, but I've never seen a Stebb drive push-in unit for it. Is this part of the standard kit now?
> 
> View attachment 156180


Boy, gone for a long time, and then ya take over. That's how them Yankees operate. I'm glad it's not tea we are talking about. Welcome back from where ever you were....... ... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 2, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Boy, gone for a long time, and then ya take over. That's how them Yankees operate. I'm glad it's not tea we are talking about. Welcome back from where ever you were....... ... Jerry (in Tucson)


Was I gone Oolong time? Thanks for the welcome-back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Dec 2, 2018)

duncsuss said:


> Not wishing to hijack your thread (but I'm going to ) I've got the same Nova live centre system, but I've never seen a Stebb drive push-in unit for it. Is this part of the standard kit now?
> 
> View attachment 156180


Hi Duncan, no it's not part of the kit. I just bought 2 identical Chinese copies in No2 Morse taper and cut one off with a cutoff wheel as in the photo until I got the length right. This is so when I turn between centres I can turn the spindle blank end for end without error.
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Dec 2, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Thanks, Crocy Richard, you survived my driving and didn't spill the beans on that experience. I suppose anyone else that will ever ride with me will have to draw their own conclusion.
> Colorado is a long ways from me, but not near as far as Townsville even though the trips take about the same amount of travel time. It really was a pleasure to have you visit, Twice.
> 
> Have you started a clamp like what is on my Steady Rest and Hollower?
> ...


Well I did a Google map search and it's 12 hours from Denver to you. That's a good bit less than Portland Oregon to Tucson as in the trip I just did.
I really have bad jetlag, can't remember the clamp? Can you send a photo please?
Oh, real bad brain fade, you mean the base clamp plate. Not yet, I don't have a dividing head so I have to work out a way to do it.
Rgds,
Crocy.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Yo Jerry!

Package arrived yesterday, opened her up and it looks great! Screwed it on the tailstock live spindle drill chuck adapter thingy and it works great, screwed it on the Harbor Freight benchtop lathe spindle and it works beautifully on the spindle too, grabbed the spindle adapter for my Grizzly 1" x 12 TPI to 1" x 8 TPI and, weeeeeeell... we forgot to measure OD on that SOB! I never even gave it a thought honestly, but it is a big ugly chunk of steel, and it actually sticks out wider than the nose ring itself, and thus beyond the screws. 

However... With the screws run in just so the tips protrude through the other side, I have at least 1/4" clearance, so if I screw them in any deeper at all, which is obviously doable, and will no doubt happen as cause for the design necessitates, we expand upon that clearance. And, I have enough old allen wrenches around here, that a few can be shortened up to fit the gap, (_and if I don't, Harbor Freight ain't far away_), until I upgrade my lathe, then all is good and righteous in the world, and I can use a full size allen wrench on it all the time. 

You ROCK dude! 

Oh yes... Peanuts was appreciated too!!  Mesquite??

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yo Jerry!
> 
> Package arrived yesterday, opened her up and it looks great! Screwed it on the tailstock live spindle drill chuck adapter thingy and it works great, screwed it on the Harbor Freight benchtop lathe spindle and it works beautifully on the spindle too, grabbed the spindle adapter for my Grizzly 1" x 12 TPI to 1" x 8 TPI and, weeeeeeell... we forgot to measure OD on that SOB! I never even gave it a thought honestly, but it is a big ugly chunk of steel, and it actually sticks out wider than the nose ring itself, and thus beyond the screws.
> 
> ...



Rocky, I'm drawing a complete blank on that. It was only 4 days ago that cut and put them in the box.. CRS taking it's toll again. Post a picture. Don't eat those peanuts. They don't mix with honey very well.. 

As far as that big ugly, if it's a large plate instead than a big round, put a mark on it where the nose ring bottoms out. Use it several times while noting if it bottoms out at the exact same spot. If it does, if it's possible, just drill through it where the NR screws align, and then you can use an Allen wrench. This is without seeing what you actually have.

I'll send you a Pm to settle up on actual cost.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

PayPal sent! 

Peanuts... Looks like some colorful skeet to me. 



 

Bad angle on the pictures, but... the adapter doesn't cover the screws completely, but there's not enough room to get an allen wrench in without the screws run out further. 





Shortened up allen wrench will work on this without a problem.





Little Lathe Spindle, I have pretty decent room...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 9, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> PayPal sent!
> 
> Peanuts... Looks like some colorful skeet to me.
> 
> ...





Rocky, if you know anyone with a metal lathe, turn off an angle that will allow you to get a ball end 1/8" Allen wrench to adjust those screws. If you don't, grind it off while the lathe is spinning. Allow enough for the Allen wrench to clear.

I actually set the rotary table at a 5 degree angle to drill out and tap the holes. It sure didn't look it when I was done. that angle was supposed to give it room to not have that problem. Next one I do will be 10 degrees.

It is Mesquite........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

